
Apple App Store Versus Facebook Apps - raganwald
http://continuations.wenger.us/post/47471294/apple-app-store-versus-facebook-apps
======
martythemaniak
"... and lauds Apple for making something that was closed more open (mobile
apps). While I agree with his assessment ..."

I am really getting tired of this Apple fanboy FUD. If you repeat a lie often
enough, it's not in fact going to make it true!

Apple took something that was somewhat open (smartphone apps) and made it more
closed. Compared to its peers the iPhone SDK is far more closed and
restrictive* and that is a huge step backwards. I can hardly believe how this
seemingly obvious fact can be spun around 180ᴼ and presented as Apple being
more open.

* If you wish to argue this fact, please tell me how I can run background apps on the iPhone or write apps that hook into the system and extend its capabilities.

~~~
DenisM
You know what the killer feature of App Store is? Customers! Lots of
customers, some are even paying customers. I'll live with restrictions.

~~~
martythemaniak
Let me try to summrize the discussion so far:

-article: Apple made apps more open

-me: Apple made apps more closed, here's the proof

-you: Customers!

A completely off-topic quip that aims to create a false dilemma where none
exists to distract from a valid point.

~~~
DenisM
My point was: "Restrictions are not important(for me), because there is a lot
of customers". Your "summary" of my point "Customers!". As I see it, your
"summary" was an outright distortion. My conversation with you: over.

